# one for the lake...



## boes (May 27, 2006)

Okay, i have this 25 inch diameter firepit at the lake, and i want to load it up with charcoal, put a grate on top of it, and use it for barbequeing.  The only problem is that the firepit is about 2-3 feet deep.  Being a broke high school student, I don't really want to go out and drop any money on a grill right now if I can just use the firepit, so does anyone have any ideas on how to make the firepit work? My problem is the gap between the 2-3 foot gap between the charcoal (at the bottom) and the grate (at the top).  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Matt. 

You really have to get the top of the charcoal closer to the bottom of the cooking surface.  A pit like you describe was probably meant for firewood.


----------



## GB (May 27, 2006)

What about filling the pit with rocks to raise the bottom up a bit?


----------



## boes (May 27, 2006)

Hah, thanks GB, sometimes it's as simple as that  .  

Andy M., you're right, it was meant for firewood.  Do you think a pit like that could handle charcoal?


----------

